# Những tiêu chí cần biết khi muốn chọn sữa mát cho bé



## anhnguyen87 (25/9/19)

Táo bón là tình trạng thường xảy ra ở mọi lứa tuổi, đây không phải là căn bệnh quá nguy hiểm nhưng nếu đối tượng là trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ thì sẽ khiến các bé đau đớn, đi tiêu khó khăn, đầy bụng, ăn không tiêu lâu dần khiến bé trở nên lười ăn, không tăng cân, tồn dư chất độc trong cơ thể rất nguy hiểm.

Trẻ em là đối tượng hay mắc nhất vì thức ăn chính của trẻ giai đoạn này là sữa mẹ nhưng nếu mẹ ít sữa, mẹ mất sữa, mẹ sau sinh thì bé buộc phải uống thêm sữa bột hay còn gọi là sữa công thức và đây là nguyên nhân chính gây ra tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ. Vì sao nói sữa bột là nguyên nhân?

Bởi vì sữa công thức có hàm lượng dinh dưỡng cao hơn sữa mẹ, đặc biệt là hàm lượng đạm và lactose  khá cao, nhưng lại thiếu chất xơ nên khi trẻ uống vào lại không hấp thu được hết dẫn đến hiện tượng táo bón. Khi uống sữa công thức, nhiều bé có hiện tượng nóng trong, phân trở nên khô cứng nên đi đại tiện khó khăn hơn.






Việc tìm cho bé một loại sữa tránh táo bón hay còn gọi là sữa mát là điều không hề dễ dàng nhất là với thị trường sữa như hiện nay, ba mẹ luôn băn khoăn loại sữa nào thì hợp với bé. Vậy thì hãy yên tâm, chỉ cần nắm rõ các tiêu chí sau mẹ sẽ tìm được loại sữa mát phù hợp cho bé nhé!

1. Chọn sữa theo đúng độ tuổi của bé: trên nhãn sữa của mỗi hãng đều có quy định rõ độ tuổi sử dụng phù hợp, mẹ đừng vì tham chất hay chủ quan mà chọn sai dòng sữa cho trẻ đều này dễ gây áp lực lên hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ gây ra các triệu chứng như đầy bụng, ăn không tiêu, táo bón.

2. Chọn sữa theo nhu cầu dinh dưỡng của trẻ ví dụ trẻ thấp bé, nhẹ cân, trẻ còi xương biếng ăn, sữa cho trẻ béo phì, sữa cho trẻ táo bón v.v… tùy vào tình trạng của bé mà mẹ chọn loại sữa phù hợp

3. Chọn loại sữa có công thức ưu tiên có thành phần gần giống sữa mẹ nhất.

4. Chọn loại sữa chứa loại đường dễ tiêu hóa ví dụng như đường lactose.

5. Chọn sữa có loại đạm là đạm whey- loại đạm tự nhiên hoặc đạm thủy phân giúp bé dễ tiêu hóa nhất.

6. Chọn sữa có bổ sung chất xơ Gos và Fos: loại chất xơ này có công dụng hỗ trợ tăng sức đề kháng cho hệ tiêu hóa nhờ những vi khuẩn có lợi kích thích hệ miễn dịch, tăng hấp thu canxi hiệu quả và Fos lợi khuẩn Probiotic sẽ rất hữu hiệu trong việc phòng ngừa táo bón.

7. Không chọn sữa có chứa dầu thực vật hay dầu cọ: vì đây là thành phần chất béo chứa axit no khiến trẻ đầy hơi, khó tiêu, ảnh hưởng đến hệ tiêu hóa non nớt của trẻ ngoài ra không nên chọn sữa có chứa hương liệu tạo mùi mẹ nhé!

8. Quan sát độ tan của sữa: các loại sữa mát cho bé đều rất dễ tan chỉ cần lắc nhẹ bình là tan, có thể tan cả trong nước ấm và nước mát.

Hiện nay đa số các sản phẩm sữa trên thị trường đều chứa thành phần β-Lactoglobulin khá cao, gấp 3 lần sữa mẹ mà β-Lactoglobulin là một loại protein khó tiêu hóa, việc dung nạp quá nhiều β-Lactoglobulin vào cơ thể sẽ gây ra tình trạng khó tiêu, tạo áp lực lên hệ tiêu hóa, khiến hệ tiêu hóa làm việc liên tục dẫn đến hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ bị quá sức, khiến bé bị táo bón. Giải pháp chính là làm sao giảm hàm lượng B-lactoglobulin trong sữa là điều tối ưu nhất để giúp trẻ có một hệ tiêu hóa tốt hơn.

Để tách B-lactoglobulin ra khỏi sữa là điều không dễ thực hiện đòi hỏi công nghệ và thiết bị hiện đại với quy trình khép kín và được giám sát nghiêm ngặt từ nguyên liệu đầu vào đến khi ra thành phẩm.






Wakodo nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Nhật được tư vấn công thức từ tập đoàn dinh dưỡng Nutifood để phù hợp với thể trạng trẻ em Việt Nam. Đây là loại sữa đầu tiên áp dụng công nghệ Nhật thuỷ phân đạm tương tự thành phần sữa tự nhiên với các ưu điểm nổi trội giúp giảm hàm lượng β-Lactoglobulin về hàm lượng thấp nhất hiện nay.

Ngoài ra sữa Wakodo giàu chất xơ GOS thúc đẩy sự phát triển của vi khuẩn có lợi cho đường ruột, cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa và ngăn ngừa táo bón, ngoài ra còn có DHA, vitamin A, C, E giúp phát triển não và tăng cường sức đề kháng. Các khoáng chất thiết yếu như canxi, sắt, kẽm, iot, Vitamin nhóm B là những dưỡng chất quan trọng giúp trẻ tăng cân và phát triển chiều cao.

Sản phẩm với ưu diểm dễ hòa tan trong cả nước ấm và nước mát, hương vị thơm ngon, gần gũi giúp mẹ thuận tiện, tiết kiệm thời gian trong việc chăm sóc con.

Với một hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, bé sẽ không còn mắc các chứng bệnh đường ruột như táo bón, tiêu chảy… tăng cường khả năng hấp thu dưỡng chất từ sữa và thức ăn giúp bé phát triển toàn diện cả về thể chất lẫn trí tuệ. Wakodo chính là loại sữa mát mà mẹ đang tìm kiếm.

Các mẹ có thể xem thêm thông tin chi tiết về sữa Wakodo NutiFood tại website: wakodonutifood.com


----------

